# Still have a while to wait...



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

I still have about 10 months till I can get my Vizsla... I think about it everyday!

Gotta say though, I do really enjoy reading what everyone else has to say about them.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

10 months. Wow! that's a bit of time to wait.
In the end your V will live a long life, so 10 months isn't really a big deal.

I can send ya' the whirly girls( Tika and Gunnr) for the weekend. Have lots of cookies and don't leave your socks lying about though. 

Just kidding, I'd miss 'em too much. The house is too quiet when they're not here.


----------



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

if i wasn't in south korea at the moment i'd take them any day!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Ahh.... I see.

This is actually a case of a Vizsla waiting 10 months for you.


----------



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

Gunnr said:


> Ahh.... I see.
> 
> This is actually a case of a Vizsla waiting 10 months for you.


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------

